# MTV EMA RickRoll versuch



## Kimosabe (11. September 2008)

Ein etwas (sehr) witziger Plan aus dem WoW OT Forum:

"Bald sind die mtv music awards in liverpool

die idee stammt aus einem anderen forum in dem geplant wird
den größten rick roll aller zeiten zu schaffen
Voted mit es dauert nur 2 sekunden

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee61/ki...on/rickroll.jpg
so wirds gemacht

und hier könnt ihr es machen

http://ema.mtv.co.uk/vote/

Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...91521&sid=3


Also los Leute, Votet soviel ihr könnt um den größten Rickroll der Weltgeschichte zu erschaffen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (11. September 2008)

ich mach mit.


----------



## mccord (11. September 2008)

das passende voting script: http://www.reddit.com/r/entertainment/comm...ct_best/c05db3q



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groljak (11. September 2008)

Bald sind die MTV Music Awards in Liverpool.

Die Idee stammt aus einem anderen Forum.
Voted mit es dauert nur 2 Sekunden!

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee61/ki...on/rickroll.jpg
so wirds gemacht!

und hier könnt ihr voten. (Geht auch mehrmals)

http://ema.mtv.co.uk/vote/#_ 

es sind schon mehrere Hunderte fleissig am Voten! 

WIR WOLLEN ASTLEY DABEI HABEN!


----------



## Drornur (11. September 2008)

Groljak schrieb:


> Bald sind die MTV Music Awards in Liverpool.
> 
> Die Idee stammt aus einem anderen Forum.
> Voted mit es dauert nur 2 Sekunden!
> ...



Nein man, Barack Roll!


----------



## Groljak (11. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Nein man, Barack Roll!



Der wird aber nicht zu den Music Awards eingeladen!!! 



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...91521&sid=3


----------



## David (11. September 2008)

Du Vollidiot hast den Link nicht richtig reingepostet.


----------



## claet (11. September 2008)

was ist bitte ein Rickroll?


----------



## claet (11. September 2008)

Thread Nummer 2 der gleichen Sorte ..

*edit*
lol, sorry 4 doppelpost, dachte ich wäre in dem andern *gg*
dumm gelaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. September 2008)

nternetphänomen „Rickrolling“ [Bearbeiten]

Seit spätestens 2007 existiert das Internetphänomen des „Rickrolling“ (oder auch „Rick Rolling“ geschrieben). Es ist ein Scherz, bei dem in Mails oder auf Internetseiten ein Link zu allem möglichen angepriesen wird. Meist verkündet ein reißerischer Text, einen Star nackt zu sehen. Der Link führt dann aber zu einer eigenen Webseite oder Youtube, wo man das alte Video von Never Gonna Give You Up zu sehen bekommt und ein kurzer Text hinweist: „You have been Rickrolled“. Inzwischen wurden die verschiedenen Seiten schon einige Millionen mal aufgerufen. Der Standard sprach Ende Januar 2008 von 5.131.676 „Opfern“.[1]

Dieser Scherz erlangte so große Beliebtheit, dass das Videoportal Youtube am 1. April 2008 als Aprilscherz alle Links auf seiner Startseite kurzzeitig auf das besagte Musikvideo umleitete und so ahnungslose Besucher sozusagen "rickrollte".

Einem besonderen Rickroll fiel am 8. April 2008 das Baseballteam der New York Mets zum Opfer. Der Club hatte auf seiner Website zur Wahl einer neuen Erkennungsmelodie („8th Inning Singalong“) für die Heimspiele der Saison 2008 aufgerufen. Mitglieder verschiedener Anonymous-Foren initiierten daraufhin eine Flut von Stimmen für Never Gonna Give You Up, obwohl der Song auf der Website gar nicht vorgeschlagen war. Die Kampagne hatte Erfolg und ist somit wohl der bislang größte konzertierte Rickroll.


----------



## Rhokan (11. September 2008)

Yah gleich mal mitgemacht

Verbreitet das überall!! : D


----------



## xTaR (11. September 2008)

Hier mal das Video für alle dies nicht kennen :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU


----------



## Minastirit (11. September 2008)

mal für das wichtigiste gestummen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 avril lavigne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 this girl :/

das amy waynehouse überhaupt nominiert ist -.- mag die nid ..
geilste find ich aber die "urban" sektion .. 95% für die ich nie stimmen würd also musste ich fast für key's stimmen oder für faigen (oder so ..aber die neuen lieder find ich eher mist)

und New UK & Ireland Act ist ein witz oder? .. mal für die mit dem schönen bild geklickt .. duffy mit dem sowas von äzenden song der 100mal im ... ten radio gekommen ist ..


----------



## Rednoez (11. September 2008)

Ich mach mit.Aber sowas von.


----------



## Rhokan (11. September 2008)

So wenig Leute auf buffed die RickRoll kennen?


----------



## Minastirit (11. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0 <--

mag den nid .. schaut so verkakt drein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (11. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65I0HNvTDH4

ist 10x besser!


----------



## David (12. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65I0HNvTDH4
> 
> ist 10x besser!


Voll gar nicht. :/


----------



## Rhokan (2. Oktober 2008)

ES HAT GEKLAPPT!!!

Hier die News:

http://ema.mtv.co.uk/news/

Und hier VOTEN !!! :

[url="http://ema.mtv.co.uk/vote/#__best_act_ever"]http://ema.mtv.co.uk/vote/#__best_act_ever[/url]


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2008)

Oha... ich hätte nicht geglaubt, daß das wirklich klappt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65I0HNvTDH4
> 
> ist 10x besser!



Nicht besser aber GEIL xD



Rhokan schrieb:


> ES HAT GEKLAPPT!!!
> 
> Hier die News:
> 
> ...



Super! Also alle dran und VOTEN!!!! Ich will ihn auf der Bühne sehen! xD


----------



## Raqill (2. Oktober 2008)

Kimosabe schrieb:


> Ein etwas (sehr) witziger Plan aus dem WoW OT Forum



Leider kommts von 4chan.org 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rhokan (2. Oktober 2008)

Mal sehen ob sich Rick Astley gegen Tokio Hotel durchsetzen kann : D


----------



## Bankchar (2. Oktober 2008)

Endlich mal wieder ein Grund MTV einzuschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (2. Oktober 2008)

Zuerst auf http://ema.mtv.co.uk/vote/#_ gehen.
Dann dieses Skript in die Adressleiste kopieren und enter drücken:

java script:void(document.body.innerHTML="<big style=color:white>Votes: <span id=v>0</span></big><iframe style=visibility:hidden name=irick onload='document.frick.action=\"htt\"+\"p://ema.mtv.co.uk/vote/#!\";document.frick.submit();document.getElementById(\"v\").innerHTML-=-1'></iframe><form name=frick target=irick method=POST><input type=hidden name='fields[category]' value='Best Act Ever'><input type=hidden name='fields[artist]' value='Rick Astley'><input type=hidden name='action[suggestions]' value='Vote'></form>") 

Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1

immer schön weitervoten =)

Edith: laut off. Forum soll das script nur bei firefox-usern funktionieren ...


----------



## luXz (2. Oktober 2008)

Es hat geklappt LOL ich freu mich^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

jo also die mtv show werd ich mir auf jeden fall antun^^


----------



## Duni (6. Oktober 2008)

Also wenns schneller gehen soll, als bei dem von Minati, geht hier drauf: 
http://diablofan.110mb.com/rickvote.php
Also Rick Astley wird gewinnen, es sei denn MTV dreht da irgendwas^^


----------



## DonuteatermaN (6. Oktober 2008)

echt mal ne sehr geile sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (7. Oktober 2008)

Für solche Aktionen liebe ich das Internet.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

Duni schrieb:


> Also wenns schneller gehen soll, als bei dem von Minati, geht hier drauf:
> http://diablofan.110mb.com/rickvote.php
> Also Rick Astley wird gewinnen, es sei denn MTV dreht da irgendwas^^


votet das ding oder wie?


----------



## Rhokan (6. November 2008)

Und es hat geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (6. November 2008)

Kranker shit

youtube link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Lillyan (6. November 2008)

Um euch die Vorfreude zu nehmen: Er hat den Preis nicht angenommen. Offiziell in der Sendung gesagt wurde, daß er den Preis nicht annehmen kann, da er ja sooo schüchtern ist, ich persönlich denke, dass er so langsam genug von den Verarschungen in seinem Namen hat.


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

ach doof -.-
wasn looser :/ da gibt man sich sooo viel mühe und nix kommt raus .. die stars sind auch nimmer was sie waren ..


----------



## Lucelia (6. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJG0VZ0Ul-M

er ist aber leider nicht aufgetaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

aber das man es geschafft hat jemanden einfach so zu wählen find ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 internet 4tw


----------



## Deathstyle (6. November 2008)

Der Hammer he! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schade das er nicht auf der Bühne stand, das macht ihn eigentlich nur nochmehr zur Zielscheibe..


----------



## EXclaw (6. November 2008)

Am besten wäre ja ein Liveauftritt gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2008)

Also von dem was ich gelesen habe, lag es wohl eher daran, das MTV... etwas angesäuert schien ob der "Manipulation" der Wahl und diesen Preis eben nicht herausgeben wollte... 
Kann auch sein, das weder MTV noch Rick Astley Lust darauf hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. November 2008)

Hätte nie gedacht, dass das auch wirklich klappt. Echt geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. November 2008)

Als im ersten Voting Tokio Hotel vor Metallica lag,hab ich ausgeschaltet,hab also nicht gesehn,dass er gewonnen hat,dafür erstmal danke,dass es hier drin steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was meint ihr,nächstes Jahr nochmal mit jemand anderem,der das auch annehmen würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. November 2008)

Gar nicht, da es für einige Leute nicht unbedingt ein Spaß ist. Weder für den, der gewinnt und weiß, dass seine Musik und er eigentlich nur als Scherz angesehen werden, noch für die Künstler die den Preis gerne hätten.


----------

